# *** New Scorpion Pics ***



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

New addition 

View attachment 207050
View attachment 207051


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Ohhhhh wow B, I absolutely love Scorpions..... these are spunkalicious.... Badddd crystal used to 
keep these from tha wild too(nods sagely and smacks wrist)Ohhh I knew not what I did LOL
I fed mine on moths and crickets etc it must've been good for them cause they lived well
till ex made me set them free when he found them..... glad I set me freeeeee PMSL........
you have the most interesting creatures 
C x


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice, looks like a Lychas buchari, or maybe Isometroides vescus? Where'd you get it?


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Nice, looks like a Lychas buchari, or maybe Isometroides vescus? Where'd you get it?



Sorry mate, but that looks nothing like either of those species?!

Buchari: http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/admin/photos/buchari2_male.jpg
Vescus: http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/admin/photos/2005_0105speciesscorp0002.JPG


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Ohhhhh wow B, I absolutely love Scorpions..... these are spunkalicious.... Badddd crystal used to
> keep these from tha wild too(nods sagely and smacks wrist)Ohhh I knew not what I did LOL
> I fed mine on moths and crickets etc it must've been good for them cause they lived well
> till ex made me set them free when he found them..... glad I set me freeeeee PMSL........
> ...



Thanks C,...I went to my local, ( Reptiles Inc ) to get some crix and fuzzies saw this lil fella and the rest is history


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Did they give you the actual species or just sell it to you as a Desert Scorpion as per their website?

I'm thinking a Urodacus Spinatus or Yaschenkoi.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

ryanm said:


> Did they give you the actual species or just sell it to you as a Desert Scorpion as per their website?
> 
> I'm thinking a Urodacus Spinatus or Yaschenkoi.


Look at the claws. Urodacus have large, chunky claws while the small thin claws on this scorpion suggests its a buthid, and I'm 90% sure its a vescus. But its definitely not a Urodacus sp.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Ryan, this one was not labelled a species name. Cheers for the suggested possibilities


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Look at the claws. Urodacus have large, chunky claws while the small thin claws on this scorpion suggests its a buthid, and I'm 90% sure its a vescus. But its definitely not a Urodacus sp.



Mate have a look at the claws of the Vescus in the pic I linked too, then have a look at the claws in the OP's pic. The Vescus has nearly no bulge at all near the claw but the OP's has a noticeable one. The tail is also wrong for a Vescus in my opinion.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you know how to adequately care for it? I hear they arent beginner scorpions. Pet stores as usual, selling unidentified scorpions to people, probably gave bad advice, too. How did they tell you to care for it?



ryanm said:


> Mate have a look at the claws of the Vescus in the pic I linked too, then have a look at the claws in the OP's pic. The Vescus has nearly no bulge at all near the claw but the OP's has a noticeable one. The tail is also wrong for a Vescus in my opinion.


My mistake, it was a bad angle but yes it appears it is not a buthid (sorry I'm tired). May be a yaschenkoi, in which case you need a false bottom setup for it otherwise it wont last (I'm guessing the petstore didnt tell you this?) Yaschenkoi are notoriously hard to keep alive, so good luck if it is one :|

Is it just me or does it look gravid?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Do you know how to adequately care for it? I hear they arent beginner scorpions. Pet stores as usual, selling unidentified scorpions to people, probably gave bad advice, too. How did they tell you to care for it?



Dude chill, it's a bug. Casting generalisations about pet stores is probably as bad as what you claimed they have done. I got info on how to look after it, thanks.


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Hey Ryan, this one was not labelled a species name. Cheers for the suggested possibilities



No worries, I've put up a post on AIF to get a positive ID for you, then can help you out with some care suggestions if you like.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Dude chill, it's a bug.


Yes but if its a yaschenkoi, its a fairly hard to care for "bug" :|


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Dude chill, it's a bug. Casting generalisations about pet stores is probably as bad as what you claimed they have done. I got info on how to look after it, thanks.



Alex is unfortunately right, them not providing you with the actual species name isn't a good start. What info have the provided regarding substrate?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

The Green Scorpion
Im sorry but yeah, they didnt give you the species name so I'm worried about what info they gave you, heres a link to a yaschenkoi caresheet.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yes but if its a yaschenkoi, its a fairly hard to care for "bug" :|



Honestly thanks SL I know your in it for the creature and your passion is admirable. If it does dye I will not be to upset and 15 bucks lost. Cheers for all who are kind enough to care to help


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Honestly thanks SL I know your in it for the creature and your passion is admirable. If it does dye I will not be to upset and 15 bucks lost. Cheers for all who are kind enough to care to help



Not really the best attitude to have mate, Yaschenkoi's can live in captivity 7-10 years if looked after properly, however if you are not using a false bottom set-up its not a case of if it will die, its when.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry off topic but woah $15 thats cheap, especially for a pet store!

Thanks smithers, just try to keep it alive, making a false bottom setup is super easy and will give your scorp a much higher chance of surviving.
Australian Invertebrate Forum - vBulletin Message


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

ryanm said:


> Not really the best attitude to have mate, Yaschenkoi's can live in captivity 7-10 years if looked after properly, however if you are not using a false bottom set-up its not a case of if it will die, its when.



Your correct was a bit of a stupid comment,..I will look after it as much as it needs for as long as it needs and do appreciate your advice/help fellas.


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Your correct was a bit of a stupid comment,..I will look after it as much as it needs for as long as it needs and do appreciate your advice/help fellas.



No worries, its unfortunate that pet stores sell these and don't provide the right information with them. They probably also didn't tell you that Yaschenkoi's are not very surface active scorpions, they will sometimes stay in their burrows for months on end. The substrate you have it on is very unsuitable for it, it needs red desert sand at least 150-200mm deep using the false bottom set-up that Alex provided you a link to.

Still trying to positively ID it, it could be a Urodacus Yashchenkoi or a Urodacus Elongatus. Once we figure out which it is I can provide more detail on care as there is a big difference. How big is it currently?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

ryanm said:


> No worries, its unfortunate that pet stores sell these and don't provide the right information with them. They probably also didn't tell you that Yaschenkoi's are not very surface active scorpions, they will sometimes stay in their burrows for months on end. The substrate you have it on is very unsuitable for it, it needs red desert sand at least 150-200mm deep using the false bottom set-up that Alex provided you a link to.



I'd like to say the advice on this actual invert may have been not the best but If you need any info on any reptile that's in captivity you can bet these people know their stuff. Just feel I have to redeem some cred for this business. The person I spoke to told me they don't label the spiders or scorps by species name as many come into the shop and state that it's this or that, so to save grief I understand. Thanks again for your advice/help I do appreciate it and will look into providing the best care possible.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

That makes sense, smithers. The invert hobby is fairly small so you'd understand pet stores dont really know.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

ryanm said:


> No worries, its unfortunate that pet stores sell these and don't provide the right information with them. They probably also didn't tell you that Yaschenkoi's are not very surface active scorpions, they will sometimes stay in their burrows for months on end. The substrate you have it on is very unsuitable for it, it needs red desert sand at least 150-200mm deep using the false bottom set-up that Alex provided you a link to.
> 
> Still trying to positively ID it, it could be a Urodacus Yashchenkoi or a Urodacus Elongatus. Once we figure out which it is I can provide more detail on care as there is a big difference. How big is it currently?



Thanks Ryan, I'll take some more pics now for Id, let me know what you need in the shot, tail,head,claws etc. Measuring now


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Thanks Ryan, I'll take some more pics now for Id, let me know what you need in the shot, tail,head,claws etc. Measuring now



Just a few more from different angles etc. Some details of the claw might help but since it's only young they still have some developing to do.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Your Scorpions still "ROCK" B, and I have no doubt you will care for it wonderfully. I always look forward to looking at the piccy's of the creatures
you have. Thank-you for sharing 
Crystal XXXX


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 28, 2011)

I m sorry to say smithers, that this is one pet of yours that I dont think youll be able to make me think "oh wow thats cute, might have to have one of these". Ill stick with the gecko's


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I m sorry to say smithers, that this is one pet of yours that I dont think youll be able to make me think "oh wow thats cute, might have to have one of these". Ill stick with the gecko's



They might not be cute, but they are still fascinating little creatures to own, I have three juveniles at the moment that are all siblings that all show completely different behaviours to each other


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 28, 2011)

It looks gravid, or fed well. Most likely the latter as it seems young.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay according to the people on AIF, its a Urodacus elongatus, one of my favourite scorpions. It'll grow to over 10cm, but they are much easier to keep alive than yaschenkoi.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 28, 2011)

ryanm said:


> They might not be cute, but they are still fascinating little creatures to own, I have three juveniles at the moment that are all siblings that all show completely different behaviours to each other



Nah, sorry, they make me feel the exact same way as spiders do... all creeped out.. I love yours and snakeluvvers enthusiasm for them though!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

That's ok Sarah I understand, I told my niece and she said Oh!....Ok. lolView attachment 207087
View attachment 207086
View attachment 207088
View attachment 207089
View attachment 207090
View attachment 207091


It's 1.5cm long and just over 5 mill wide.


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Smithers, I am going to agree with the others now I've seen these pics with it being Urodacus Elongatus. Much better outcome as they are a lot more surface active and a lot easier to care for.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Okay according to the people on AIF, its a Urodacus elongatus, one of my favourite scorpions. It'll grow to over 10cm, but they are much easier to keep alive than yaschenkoi.



Phew a good outcome  Thanks Alex n Ryan for the caresheet and help posting over on AIF for a correct I'd. Im with Crystal your passion and enthusiasm is great to see.


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Phew a good outcome  Thanks Alex n Ryan for the caresheet and help posting over on AIF for a correct I'd. Im with Crystal your passion and enthusiasm is great to see.



No worries Smithers, welcome to the wonderful world of Inverts, it's hard to stop at one


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

havnt read it all, just saw the pics
and its a urodacus sp juvie,


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

ryanm said:


> No worries Smithers, welcome to the wonderful world of Inverts, it's hard to stop at one



Oh no!!! just like reptiles,..I wish they had told me that at the shop...hehe.



richoman_3 said:


> havnt read it all, just saw the pics
> and its a urodacus sp juvie,



Thanks Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

actually, looking at its claw
it looks like a 2nd instar urodacus elongatus

i wouldnt bother making it a false bottom setup, espicially considering its only 2nd instar.
a takeaway container with a 50/50 cocopeat and sand mix if fine, have a hide for it at one end (piece of bark)


----------



## ryanm (Jun 28, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> actually, looking at its claw
> it looks like a 2nd instar urodacus elongatus
> 
> i wouldnt bother making it a false bottom setup, espicially considering its only 2nd instar.
> a takeaway container with a 50/50 cocopeat and sand mix if fine, have a hide for it at one end (piece of bark)



Yep already came to that conclusion after a few false starts Nick. Thanks.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah just read through it then 
looks like it may moult soon


----------



## Smithers (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks again guys for your help in the ID dept and interest in it's care,...just thought I'd update,...Noticed it eating a crix this morn tucked under his piece of bark. Will go onto AIF and post a few soon.


----------

